

Review of e-Conomic a popular Accounting App for Small Businesses - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/blog/e-conomic-review/

======
iambot
the reviewer obviosuly doesnt know the market then as i would say not only is
FreeAgent a competitor, but it wins hands down:
<http://www.freeagentcentral.com/>

~~~
blazzar
And no mention of Xero or LessAccounting. I suspect this may be a paid review.

